
Tell HN: German law “against hate speech” passed - s9w
&quot;Gesetzespaket gegen Rechtsextremismus und Hasskriminalität&quot; (Law against right-wing extremism and hate crime)<p>- Threats on the internet against people <i>or things</i> are now punishable with up to three years<p>- Insults on the internet: two years<p>- Politicians and jews are now under increased special protection. Crimes against them get another bonus<p>- Approval of past or future crimes also illegal<p>Big social networks are now not only obligated to remove any <i>suspected</i> cases (like before) but have to report them to the BKA (~FBI) with the IP-adress, port-number, name, adress and means to access their data (the password requirement was changed after the initial draft) of the suspect. That does include things like a like button and emojis, not only written text. In particular this applies to all <i>suspected</i> cases. There will be a central register of all those <i>suspected cases</i>, essentially being a list of the political opposition.<p>English information on this is sparse, as expected.<p>See [0] for official information. I don&#x27;t even dare to link critical ones.<p>[0]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bundesregierung.de&#x2F;breg-de&#x2F;aktuelles&#x2F;gesetz-gegen-hasskriminalitaet-1722896
======
tastroder
[https://www.bmjv.de/SharedDocs/Artikel/DE/2020/021920_Kabine...](https://www.bmjv.de/SharedDocs/Artikel/DE/2020/021920_Kabinett_Bekaempfung_Rechtsextremismus_Hasskriminalitaet.html)
has a better comparison of what's really new here.

Which, range of sentences and problematic data collection aside, is not much
and sounds pretty sensible. Seems to be mostly making antisemitism an
aggravating factor and extending the rights of local politicians and emergency
workers.

~~~
s9w
That is the site of the justice department - they wrote the bill.

------
mrfusion
Perhaps you and I have lived with this miracle too long to be properly
appreciative. Freedom is a fragile thing and is never more than one generation
away from extinction. It is not ours by inheritance; it must be fought for and
defended constantly by each generation, for it comes only once to a people.
Those who have known freedom and then lost it have never known it again.

\-- Ronald Reagan

------
rawgabbit
Not being a German speaker, it is hard for me to grasp German public
sentiment. Chancellor Merkel opened the floodgates for immigrants which led to
a right wing backlash. Merkel planned to resign making way for AKK but the
German public now want her to stay? There are also sporadic reports of German
soldiers being arrested for stealing and hoarding weapons and possessing Nazi
literature?

~~~
s9w
German public does absolutely not want her to stay. Not by a long stretch.

